# Illuminated chest/head piece advice



## cagedpsycho27 (Jun 10, 2012)

I will be attempting to great a variation of this piece for my haunted house this year. My only dilemma is that I really want the molten core in the chest and crown of the head to illuminate. I have knowledge of electronics but I was wondering, how to illuminate it without the lighting looking splotchy from the different LEDs. My thoughts were an translucent acrylic sheet with the underlying light display, but not sure how well that will work. Any other ideas? I know it will come down to trial and error, but no harm in getting multiple ideas








Art by Riot Games


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:CagedP, that looks so ultra cool...what is the body going be made from? I like the acrylic idea, could you maybe use fiberglass? You could tint the resin the molton color and then use red, yellow and orange lights for the fire color, but the fiberglass would be tinted so, that you could control the majority of the color. Or vacuform...or maybe acrylic sheets melted with a heat gun.....Just a couple of thoughts... I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Costume or prop and how big will it be?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check out electroluminescent panels. They're flexible, and the brightness is even across the entire sheet. They run on batteries so you can be completely portable.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Bone Dancer said:


> Costume or prop and how big will it be?


x2

We need an idea as to how much room we would have to work with inside.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a link to an El panel site - there are a lot of companies making these:

http://www.e-lite.com/catalog/


----------



## cagedpsycho27 (Jun 10, 2012)

It will be a costume so definitely battery powered. I'm hoping not to make it too bulky as much of what I do involves agility stunts. I am probably incorporating a trench coat, so all of the gadgetry can be concealed in the back.

I like the idea of the red/yellow/orange LEDs. Perhaps make them have an alternating pulse to make it look like an active core. 

I will also look into the E-lite site.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love that concept cp27! That will look incredible. 

Otaku,
Those e-lite products are freaking awesome! That would be fun to play with.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I like this. I would think it would have to be done with multiple castings, layers. The thick ones for depth and thinner to expose the lights for fire.

I haven't tried this.


----------



## cagedpsycho27 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll keep you guys update once I start. Thanks for the input


----------

